# aluminum foil



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

been cooking briskets now a few years and read an article last night about it. 

what got me confused is the article actually stated several time which side of the foil to face in and out ie : " be sure to wrap the meat with the shiny side out" ....... to me.....it's foil....they're both shiny.....but I did look and one side is shiny-er than the other. 

I'm not going against it - nor am I jumping up or kicking myself for not knowing this before....doesn't really change anything But......

Does anyone know why either side would make any difference?


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Man I just realized there was a difference a couple years ago. Kinda the same way you did. Something I was reading said make sure the shiny side was whatever direction. I dont see how it can possibly make much of a difference. I could see if one side was black and one shiny but not with the very little difference the sides have now.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*foil*

I knew one side was shiny and the other not. Never thought about it. So shiny side gois down????????
Terry


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

depends on what time of year it is 

and is it a leap year


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

it said " be sure to put shiny side out" but I never really did......just tore it off...and well....wrapped it...it never specified why it wanted you to do it that way.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Actually, it makes no difference which side of the aluminum foil you use, both sides do the same job.

The difference in appearance between dull and shiny is due to the foil manufacturing process. In the final rolling step, two layers of foil are passed through the rolling mill at the same time. The side coming in contact with the mill's highly polished steel rollers becomes shiny. The other side, not coming in contact with the heavy rollers, comes out with a dull or matte finish.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Meat is not supposed to stick to the dull side of the foil, I think I read it on a grilling site once.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

For what it's worth..Wiki...still dont see a reason....

"Aluminium foil has a shiny side and a matte side. The shiny side is produced when the aluminium is rolled during the final pass. It is difficult to produce rollers with a gap fine enough to cope with the foil gauge, therefore, for the final pass, two sheets are rolled at the same time, doubling the thickness of the gauge at entry to the rollers. When the sheets are later separated, the inside surface is dull, and the outside surface is shiny. This difference in the finish has led to the perception that favouring a side has an effect when cooking. While many believe that the different properties keep heat out when wrapped with the matte finish facing out, and keep heat in with the matte finish facing inwards, the actual difference is imperceptible without instrumentation.[7] The reflectivity of bright aluminium foil is 88% while dull embossed foil is about 80%.[4"


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Seems to not make a difference. I don't think there is a big issue in one side being non-stick vs the other or they wouldn't have come out with non-stick foil.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

Did you know that there are perferrated triangles on the side of the boxes that you can push in to hold the foil in the box as you pull? It took years before I found out about that one...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

jason101 said:


> Did you know that there are perferrated triangles on the side of the boxes that you can push in to hold the foil in the box as you pull? It took years before I found out about that one...


LOL, me too!


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

Those bastages at Reynolds also changed the names of the different grades of foil. Watch what you buy, heavy duty is now more like regular and extra heavy is like like heavy. I think they call it extra strength or something misleading. I hate it but it beats store brand.


----------



## txbowman (Oct 9, 2007)

ROFL!!!!! it makes do difference!!


----------



## Coast Rider (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah there is a difference, I wish someone would explain all of this to woman. They seem to think foil is foil; however, we all know it's just not true. I bet more guys have gotten divorced over cheating and foil.....Beer and foil you get what you pay for.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

The shinnier side is suppose to deflect heat more than the duller side. Honestly I havent ever been able to tell a difference.


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

This post is rediculous...

Just make sure you buy heavy duty and not the **** at Sams Club.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

corkysteve said:


> Those bastages at Reynolds also changed the names of the different grades of foil. Watch what you buy, heavy duty is now more like regular and extra heavy is like like heavy. I think they call it extra strength or something misleading. I hate it but it beats store brand.


I noticed that too. Nothing but the Super Strength for me.


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

Go to a restaurant supply store and buy there heavy duty, best deal around.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

a piece of balled up foil and some water as a lubricant when rubbed on rust that attacked chrome will remove said rust w/out hurting the chrome.

you now owe me! :smile:


----------



## Scooterrider2u (Jul 29, 2011)

There is no reason. YOU can cook on either side of the foil. Its kind of like changing the summer air in your tires and replacing it with winter air. Really dont matter. 

Check out the manufactures web site or try snopes.com.


----------



## Tbollom (Sep 29, 2011)

*Fish cooked in foil*

Actually I learned a trick when cooking fish on a smoker, put the fish with skin still on it,to the dull side of the foil, throw some butter and lemon pepper on it. close it up cook about ten minutes on both sides and when you open it lay the fish on a plate and the skin sticks to the "dull side" of the foil. Only way I cook fish anymore.


----------

